# Best majors for job security



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

*Best business majors for job security*

What are some of the business majors people can easily find a job with? I am talking about finance, accounting, marketing, general management, human resources, etc.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've heard that there is always a demand for math and science teachers in public schools. You just might have to move to get to where the job shortages/teacher crises are.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

doctors and nurses are always in demand and probably paramedics along with other jobs like firefighters and police officers.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mining Engineers are in demand out in no mans land. Pay a bomb as well but you really are in the middle of nowhere. Health related careers out in these remote areas are also in massive demand.

From my experience here (friends trying to get work etc) it seems the most difficult are business and law orientated with IT not far behind. That all being said, if you were passionate about law you would be a fool to give up on it simply because you did not want to have to fight to find a job somewhere because this is what you will be doing for many years to come.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think majors that give you tangible skills where in the outside world they are always needed are the best majors. Nursing and Teachers are always needed. IT workers are always gonna be needed. Physical work also.


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know how much majors matter anymore. I think what employers most want to see is a high GPA and internships, or relevant work experience. And of course, they love to see someone who is socially competent and self-motivated. But in terms of career-specific disciplines (which often require graduate school), anything in health care is a good bet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess it depends on what line of work you are entering to decide what they look for. For example since I graduated no one has once asked to see my Uni results, they only care about my past experience and my ambitions.

That being said, if you were wanting to become a doctor or something, your grades would definitely be scrutinised.

Certainly to get your foot in the door you more or less need a degree behind you for most major disciplines but there are always ways around it, you just need to have a good network on your side.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Healthcare.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

The hardest majors are the most valuable. Math and hard sciences are the best. Even if you don't end up working in those fields, it shows you are smart and that's mostly what employers are looking for. Don't major in history or english or something like that.


----------



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry. I meant to ask which of the business majors have the best prospect of find jobs.


----------

